

Facebook, Twitter and Groupon: The Next Economy or the Next Tech Bubble? - gatsby
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/01/facebook-twitter-and-groupon-the-next-economy-or-the-next-tech-bubble/69987/

======
pmchiu
"The promising thing is that companies like Groupon, Facebook, and Zynga are
already making money, whereas early dot-coms were just a promise to make
money."

And this statement neatly wraps up why we have a second tech bubble. Because
average investors still don't understand the risks inherent in new companies
they will anchor off of something familiar (revenue) instead of really diving
into the business fundamentals.

